# Gehenna



## just_grace (Apr 5, 2005)

Hell is the English equivalent, apparently it was a place where rubbish was dumped, I have worked on farms all my working life and we always had a Gehenna or a dead pit, a dead pit was different because it was a pit for the dead and buried, sheep, lambs, calf's, not cows or bulls cause someone would collect them and make something out of them....ukk.

Never-less every farm I worked on had a PERMANENT fire to burn rubbish and this is the Gehenna of the NT a place that burns night and day. All food for thought  God bless you all.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 5, 2005)

David, I don't remember seeing you on the board before so I never welcomed you. Welcome friend, I'm very glad you are here. God bless you.


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Hell is the English equivalent, apparently it was a place where rubbish was dumped, I have worked on farms all my working life and we always had a Gehenna or a dead pit, a dead pit was different because it was a pit for the dead and buried, sheep, lambs, calf's, not cows or bulls cause someone would collect them and make something out of them....ukk.
> 
> Never-less every farm I worked on had a PERMANENT fire to burn rubbish and this is the Gehenna of the NT a place that burns night and day. All food for thought  God bless you all.



I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head.I have also read that the reason Christ used this same words because of the understanding that there is no coming out of the garbage dump.The place of gehenna was always on the side of a mountan or hill.A place where nobody will go to build upon.A place never even to be walked upon.Just a continous fire to burn the garbage up.

If I was an artist I would draw a picture of a man dangling over the side of a cliff with fire nipping at his heels and him clinging onto a cross to hold him up.That would be a great idea for a t-shirt.

Nothing in my hands I bring.Only to thy cross I cling.



[Edited on 4-7-2005 by Average Joey]


----------

